# Running Style Changed! (?)



## Moving Chicane (Mar 8, 2009)

Audi (von Bluewing) turned 11 months today and while out playing tennis ball, I confirmed what I had first noticed about 2-3 weeks ago; and that is, when she runs (medium and high speeds), both rear legs move forward/backwards together...I guess like a panther or rabbit. I could have sworn she used to run with all four legs moving independently; they still do when she "trots" at slower speeds/walks.

Anyone else notice this? Are mature GSD's suppose to run like this? YouTube video's seem to indicate so.

Anyway, here's a picture of her:
http://www.mofka.com

Thanks.


----------



## allieg (Nov 4, 2008)

I don't know if it is normal but Athena has always ran like that.Walking is fine.


----------



## Elaine (Sep 10, 2006)

This kind of movement is called bunny hopping and is frequently an indication of hip dyplasia. If this keeps up, you should ask your vet about it the next time you go in.


----------



## Amaruq (Aug 29, 2001)

Definition of "run": 



> Quote:to go quickly by moving the legs more rapidly than at a walk and in such a manner that for an instant in each step all or both feet are off the ground.


Running like this:











Trot:



> Quote:to go at a gait between a walk and a run, in which the legs move in diagonal pairs, but not quite simultaneously, so that when the movement is slow one foot at least is always on the ground, and when fast all four feet are momentarily off the ground at once.


and trotting like this:










If she looks kinda like the pictures above running and trotting it is perfectly normal.


----------



## sprzybyl (May 15, 2008)

Nice shots, Amaruq!! I've been hiking and trail running with Riley a lot lately and from doing so, I've been watching her from behind alot... riley will do this bunny thing when she's running and picking up speed. Trotting is more the four legged thing when we aren't going as fast. looks like the pictures above!


----------



## BowWowMeow (May 7, 2007)

There is a difference between bunny hopping and the style of running that Ruq posted. In that picture the two back legs are close but one is on the ground and the other in the area. When a dog is bunny hopping they are noticeably planting both back feet down together at the same time. Depending on the age of your dog and the degree of bunny hopping they're doing this could be a problem.


----------



## roxy84 (Jun 23, 2007)

the legs will be very close together, with very little separation, during a sprint. even though the legs appear to be moving in unison, you should notice one leg planting just ahead of the other. i notice gsd's arent too smooth when they are cantering (between a trot and gallop) and their hind end will bounce up more. 

this looks like a normal gsd running to me

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZH1lPQf-XgU


----------



## BlackGSD (Jan 4, 2005)

I have had dogs with bad hips and they dont' have the extension that others have. When they are running they do NOT look like this:

(This is my 11 month old. She NEVER moves in a way that you would call a "bunny hop"".)


----------



## trudy (Aug 25, 2008)

You know Tracy you probably get tired of hearing but what a fantastic looking dog you have and I am sure from the pics she is super smart and tempered too. She is a fantastic example of a good dog. Of course it helps to have a mom who can take pics, they are always appreciated.


----------



## Ocean (May 3, 2004)

GSDs can gallop or trot. The OP is describing a gallop. GSDs, even pure show dogs, don't just trot. They can also gallop when they want to, especially if more speed or acceleration is desired.
GSDs with good structure rarely canter. They're either walking, trotting, galloping or leaping.
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Horse_gait#Gallop


----------



## roxy84 (Jun 23, 2007)

gsd's do canter. it may be referred to as a supported gallop, but it is not a full gallop and it is not a trot. ive never seen a gsd with no gait between a trot and gallop, so i hope every gsd ive ever seen isnt unsound structurally. especially when turning, gsd's will use this gait. that last picture of Tracey's Siren looks like a supported gallop (canter)

_There are also two kinds of gallop: a supported gallop known as the canter, and the suspended, high speed gallop. The canter in the dog is no different than in the horse (Fig 9). It is a three beat gait, and a typical sequence would be right rear first, left rear and right front together, and finally left front._
http://www.shawlein.com/The_Standard/08_Overview_of_Gait/Overview_of_Gait.html


----------



## Akopley (Mar 21, 2009)

at what age should a pup start displaying the proper technique?


----------



## Akopley (Mar 21, 2009)

bump


----------

